# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Jakes

## SVW

I have one more lodging question (promise it's the last).  I think I've eliminated Taino Cove & have it down to 77West & Jakes.  Anyone stayed at Jakes & if so what are your thoughts?  It would be either the garden view or sea view rooms not the more $$ rooms or bungalows.  They look really cute but I've read conflicting reviews on the place including some bug stories.  I'm not meaning to sound prissy or offensive & I realize it's the tropics but I am terrified of those huge roaches.  In 8 trips to different places in Negril I've never seen one in my room & if I did I'd probably scream like I was being murdered (I know, unreasonable since they can't hurt me but....).  Does the south coast have less bug issues being drier?  The only time I saw one was in the airport at MoBay crawling across the counter & I freaked.  The woman checking us in didn't much like it either lol.  I told her that was the biggest roach I ever saw & she said "you think that's big mon, they get bigger & they fly".  Don't mind lizards & I can even deal with ants just no roaches please :Smile:   Guess this ended up a 2 part question, lodging & bugs.  But it's my last.  After this I have to make up my own mind.  Thanks for all the great answers I've received so far.  I'm getting pretty excited at the thought of staying in TB  :Smile:

----------


## hey_mon

I have seen them on the south coast.  Not gonna lie, and I detest them.  It’s all part of the island I guess.  77West would be a 15 minute walk to the main part of Treasure beach, Jakes is right in town, smack dab.  Does that matter?  For the money, myself, I would choose 77West.  We are going to 77West for dinner on the 28th as it’s our 31st wedding Anniversary, so I can give you a better idea and pics after that, but her place looks beautiful, in a very simple clean fashion.  Have been to Jakes to eat on several occasions, very nice trendy place.   Ever seen the inside of a room though.  There is such a variety of place to stay in Treasure beach, villas, hotels, guest homes.  Love the variety it offers, and the vibe can’t be beat.

----------


## SVW

Thanks & Happy Anniversary!!  I will be looking forward to your report on 77West  :Smile:   This trip will be for our 46th anniversary. That's why we usually go in Nov.  I also love the clean simple look of 77West but Jakes being in the heart of things was appealing but then again a 15 min walk is not really that bad.  We love to walk.  Hope you have a great time on your upcoming trip  :Smile:

----------


## hey_mon

Wow, 46 Years!!!  As my husband likes to say, that is a long war...hahahahaha.  I will check it out and try and get as many oics as possible, as well as time out the walk.  Walking in Treasure Beach is so seamless compared to Negril.  Cheers!

----------


## mjc12771

We never really saw big bugs a couple of weeks ago but we did have lizards and mosquitos.  Lizards in the house even. Mosquitos lots of them bring bug spray.

----------


## agregory

I have seen those huge roaches/Palmetto bugs everywhere we've visited in Jamaica, except for Treasure Beach.  I am super freaked out by big bugs, spiders, centipedes, etc... But I find that when I'm in Jamaica, and recently Costa Rica, I handle those situations much better than I ever would at home!  At home I would jump and shriek at the sight of one near me, but in Jamaica I am very calm and rational about cockroach sightings - lol.  I actually think my husband is more freaked out by them than me in Jamaica and he is usually the tough and fearless one  :Abnormal:

----------


## Rumghoul

we just got back last night.  77 West is very cool - nice vibe there.  We had a beer one afternoon and on Valentines day we went with a group for a few drinks.  I would say it is about a 30 minute to Calabash though.  We stay in Villa Du Soleil and that is about a 15-20 minute walk.  As for bugs - yes we saw them this year (a few cockroaches included).  I think because it has been so wet there (they were pretty much flooded out in November from a hurricane and there is still a lot of water where I have never seen water before) that could be the reason.  Mosquitos were not too big of a problem but we travel with deep woods off (with deet) so I am sure that helped.  We have stayed at Jakes several times over the years - first time was when they only had four rooms!  I have always liked Jakes, but it almost seems to be more of an all inclusive crowd any more.  We  thought 77 West had the vibe that Jakes did when it first opened - tourists and locals both at the bar.  Whichever you choose you will have a great time.  Happy anniversary - we are coming up on 36 this year.

----------


## SVW

Thanks for the report.  I am leaning heavily toward 77 West.  Looks quiet & peaceful & I just like the simple look of the place in pictures.  But please tell me you didn't see one of those awful big bugs there?????
Jakes looks nice but there is something more touristy looking about it than 77.  I don't mind a long walk.  Or a bike.

----------


## Rumghoul

No we didn't see any of those awful big bugs there - 77 west looks very cool - laid back.  Just so you know the pool is off the bar/restaurant area and anyone who is buying drinks or food may use it.  it is a nice pool!  Same at Jakes though - the pool at Jakes is right there (but only guests can use it and it is small).

----------


## SVW

Nice picture!  :Smile:

----------


## Rumghoul

SVW - 77 West really does look cool.  The rooms are kind of above the pool so they are more private but they look like the pictures on the 77 West website.  We really enjoyed the vibe there hanging out on Valentines night.  They close at 10:00 so if you do stay there noise from the bar shouldn't disturb you late at night.

----------


## johng



----------

